# From slingshot to airguns to real guns? and bows back to airguns and back to slingshots.



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

When I was a kid the first thing I ever shot that I can remember was a slingshot made by my grandfather out of a cherry tree fork and bike innertube rubber .
From that my dad gave me a airgun then a 22 lr rifle then around 16 got into bigbore guns shotguns and deer hunting rifles .
About 12 years ago I got back into slingshots with the internet you learn more and see all the possibilities that you never new about .
Now I'm hooked . Something about hitting a 1 or 2 inch target consistently with a slingshot in my mind is so satisfying much more then shooting groups with a gun or bow . I guess because you really have to work at it . At first it seems like a impossible feat .
I'm writing this for those new to this sport having difficulty hitting anything with a slingshot trust me practice and practice the same technique over and over again and you will get good at it eventually .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said! I love the simplicity of slingin' !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shooting with a sling in the field is more satisfying to me than plinking with a gun. Then you throw in the experience of going out with your brand new .22 and getting out shot by someone with a tree fork and rubber bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:stupidcomp:


----------



## akajim (Jun 9, 2019)

I have gone full circle also.Seems like some things lie dormant in us that needs to come out and enjoy once again.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

My son refers to me as the devolving man. I started with a .22 target pistol, then airguns, then archery, then slingshots, then slings, and now back to slingshots.

I launch rocks for distance with my slings. Slingshots are for precision shooting. It is very satisfying to accurately launch marbles or steel shot using elastic bands. Controlling all of the variables with a slingshot requires a lot of practice and dedication. I agree with the advice of practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

[double post deleted by BR]


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds like the story of my life only I got hung up on archery for some 45 years but a slingshot was never far away. There’s just something about sitting in a chair shooting at a little spinner target for hours on end. Very relaxing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s the double post thread.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

well said


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"From slingshot to airguns to real guns� and bows back to airguns and back to slingshots". . .

"Something about hitting a 1 or 2 inch target consistently with a slingshot in my mind is so satisfying much more then shooting groups with a gun or bow . I guess because you really have to work at it."

Well I just finished writing a post in another thread, saying essentially the same thing, lol.

I whole-heartedly agree!


----------

